# Thunder Chicken Fixed Wah Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Dec 8, 2022)

Thunder Chicken Fixed Wah - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Daredevil Pedals Atomic Cock




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

